# My son's first bow kill.



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

My son got a late start to the stand and this was standing under his feeder. Never made it to the stand, which isn't a bad thing. Deersteak, it's whats for dinner.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome. Deer meat in the freezer is always a win! congrats!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Good job! Good for him being able to stalk up and make the shot.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

CONGRATS to the hunter!...and the dad


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

nice job. congrats to your son


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

To walk up close enough to get a shot off says something, and to bring it home says another! WTG


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*congradulation*

Man thats a great feelin! Way to go. Better late than never


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really great! My guess is that he is really hooked now!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats to your son and you. What a family tradition!!!


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Definitely a hunt he will never forget. Congrats.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

WTG! Sure feels good to get that first one!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

your son got a deer, u got a hog! Sounds like sausage to me!!!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

that is awesome congrats


----------



## Fish Fingers (Oct 5, 2010)

Bet that was an awesome feeling. Great accomplishment for Pops and son!


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Congrats*

I guess I should jump in here with the rest of the BCBB and say great kill!!!


----------

